
Apple unveils iMessage, its BBM competitor, at WWDC - GeoffreyHull
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/06/apple-unveils-imessage-its-bbm-competitor-at-wwdc/
======
Shenglong
A smart move for Apple would be to make this available to BlackBerry too. With
BB in the pipeline for other OS, I'm curious to see how RIM will respond. May
it's time for a business model change...

